# First Catering Tasting



## watsonsbbq (Jun 1, 2016)

We have been catering for friends/ family for a bit, but we are working on a deal with a local event venue to be their BBQ provider.   The place is a bit rustic and offers affordable events. They have requested a tasting to sample our wares.  I have never done a formal tasting.  So, does anyone have an guidance as to how formal this should be or ideas about what all to bring?

Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 1, 2016)

Bring a sample of what you plan to offer. If it is 10 different meats, you need 10 well presented portions nicely garnished so the plates look as good as the meat tastes. If you offer Sides, make them too. Find out how many tasters and provide one Rib or an ounce or two of meat per person. Keep in mind, you can cook for friends and family on a UDS but for service to the public, many Health Inspectors require ALL cooking equipment be NSF International Certified (National Sanitation Foundation). That means a Professionally Built Kitchen Quality Smoker. Things like Cookshack, Southern Pride, Old Hickory and others. Check to see what the Houston Board of Health requires. Requirements may be more lax than I am used to in PA, MD, NJ or NY. See if you are covered by the operations Insurance or are you an independant contractor that needs your own liability coverage. Somebody proves they got sick from your meat and you and your family will find yourself Broke and Homeless!...JJ


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 12, 2016)

Watsonsbbq said:


> We have been catering for friends/ family for a bit, but we are working on a deal with a local event venue to be their BBQ provider.   The place is a bit rustic and offers affordable events. They have requested a tasting to sample our wares.  I have never done a formal tasting.  So, does anyone have an guidance as to how formal this should be or ideas about what all to bring?
> 
> Thanks



Tell us how it went! I'm curious.


----------



## watsonsbbq (Jun 13, 2016)

It went very well.  We took our food out there with serving utensils, plates, and drinks.  Basically everything that we would provide for an event.  We let them know that we are just starting and that any input is appreciated.  I think the biggest thing that made it easier was our food.  They were very impressed with our offerings, so the food really did all the work.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 13, 2016)

Points for taking the leap! Good luck!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 13, 2016)

There you go...Congrats...JJ


----------



## glennmc (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey echos great job as well.

At the same time do not ignore Chef Jimmy J's advice about insurance, health dept., etc., etc.  We are just starting to provide cooked meat to other people (caterers, restaurants) and my insurance guy is having a cardiac.  If you are smoking in the back yard and delivering to others who actually serve you can have the best BBQ on the planet but the health department will have something to say about it.

Don't hold back, just follow the rules or that one lawsuit can have you buying a tent.


----------

